# Arizona



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

What is goin on for 2023?
Any Competitions? Any Meet and Greets?


----------



## Blown150colorado (17 d ago)

Hi there, I love your setup as MTI really does nice work with their enclosures.


----------



## robabeatle (Jun 24, 2020)

I am in Tucson and would love to just meet up to listen to good tunes, get tips, and hang out.


----------



## Stycker (Jan 31, 2018)

Check out "Car Stereo Junkies". There is a group from Arizona that get together every month.


----------



## robabeatle (Jun 24, 2020)

Stycker said:


> Check out "Car Stereo Junkies". There is a group from Arizona that get together every month.


Thanks, looks like I need to trek to Phoenix soon...


----------

